# omg i want this hair !!! but!...



## PrettyInPink101 (Sep 28, 2007)

im really wanting this hairstyle and i love her bangs, but i was wondering, would i need a full head weave? just extensions? or a half head weave? my hair isnt that long, so i know id need something, but idk if i should get a full head weave bc i wont b able 2 pull my hair back, but if id get a half head weave, i could still b versatile.. hmm what do u all think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






http://i.imdb.com/Photos/Ss/0989901/...23_Whitney.jpg


----------



## Hilly (Sep 28, 2007)

Your pic didnt work


----------



## aziajs (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is a link to the pic:

http://i.imdb.com/Photos/Ss/0989901/...23_Whitney.jpg

I think a half weave is the way to go.  It could give you length and volume but still look natural.


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 28, 2007)

didnt work


----------



## mochabarbie (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah nothing is coming up


----------



## PrettyInPink101 (Sep 28, 2007)

hmm does it work now ? T_T


----------



## knoxydoll (Sep 28, 2007)

Access denied... Re-save the images and rehost them.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok....this better work!


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, she and her hair are beautiful! I actually like her comedian picture the best.


----------



## PrettyInPink101 (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_Wow, she and her hair are beautiful! I actually like her comedian picture the best._

 
yea i think shes so pretty.... ive made sure 2 cover her face tho 2 c if i still like the hair, which i do .. bc they say alot of times ppl like the person  , not really the hair... but the hair i love love love!


----------

